# anyone pregnant after fertility spell?



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, just thought it might be a good idea if we did this poll.
I'm on my 3rd tx and this is the 1st time i've bought a spell so i will post my own vote in jan.

mandamae xxx


----------



## kim111 (Aug 11, 2007)

I bought a fertility spell off eBay and 3 days later I was told I could have ivf on the NHS. As a result of this ivf I now have 6 month old twin boys! I just emailed the lady who did the spell and she now has nearly 4000 positive feedbacks (100%) and 22 people got pregnant in September alone so maybe there is something in it! Also a very spooky thing happened - I was listening to the radio at the exact time she would have started the spell and the song playing was "I'll be your angel" - the person who did my spell had the eBay name "Mia Angel"!!!!

Good Luck Mandamae - hope your spell works too


----------



## alley73 (May 24, 2008)

Hi  Mandamae
i also bought a spell from "Mia angel" in march, when we were having ivf, she said i would be pregnant within six months (september) so needless to say it didnt work for me   i did feel a bit daft saying the spell     dh thought id gone loopy  , but i guess we will try anything,


good luck to you, hope you get your BFP


alley xoxo


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks girls, Ive bought my spell from mia angel too! well as I said i'll let you know at end of Jan. heres hopeing, wishing and  .
       for all of us. xxx manda xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I've just bought a "powerful fertility spell" from Mia Angel. My OTD is on Wednesday. Hope it will work.   

I will also be doing the full moon spell tonight and tomorrow.

Will keep you posted.

Minty


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I too used Mia Angel... and it worked for me


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I also bought a spell from Mia Angel and got my BFP.  Still early days but   this will be a sticky and healthy baby.  

Minty- Sorry to hear of your BFN.  What are your plans now?

Alley- sorry to you too. She said in her letter to me I would be pregnant or given birth within 9 months of the spell and if nothing had happened in the first 3 months to tell her and she would do another spell (I think every 3 months until the 9 months is up)

Congrats to those who got a BFP using the spell. 

Good luck Madamae.   for a BFP.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I had some problems with my fertility spell from Mia Angel. First it didn't arrive in time and then after several emails and requests, and after I had already had my test and bad news, I received a parcel which wasn't the original but she had posted new crystals. However, she hadn't attached the instructions for the spell in that parcel, so I had to email her for the instructions. It was a lot of hassle but anyway I still did the spell with the candle and the coins and am now waiting what will happen in the next 12 weeks. Like Ophelia says Mia Angel will renew the spell if you are not pregnant after 12 weeks.

Ophelia - thanks for your kind words. I will pm you. 

Minty
x


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi folks!

We got pregnant on our first round of ICSI after using a fertility spell from Mia Angel, so we can't complain really.  However, we did take loads of vits, and I had reflexology and accupuncture as well during my treatment.

Fingers crossed that you all get a BFP,

Big hugs 

Abbi xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I have just bought a Mia Ange spell and start down regging on Monday for my 1st ICSI.  My spell hasn't arrived as yet, but I can't fault her fast e-mail communications.  I'll vote and let you know the outcome in early June.

Best of luck to everyone undergoing treatment - I hope your dreams come true.
Sheila


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sheila  

Hope you are getting on okay with your 1st ICSI treatment  

Have you received your spell yet off Mia?  if so could you tell me where
to get "unpolished rose quartz", I know this sounds daft but does anyone
know the difference between the two types because I can only find the
smooth quartz Will it affect the spell if I get the smooth quartz

Hope someone can help  

Bev x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Mia sells the Rose Quartz too


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bratt  

Thanks I'll get back in touch with Mia

Bev x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

You can buy crystals in heaps of places, and sometimes markets too.  Rose quartz is cheap, don't get ripped off.  The smooth stuff works just as well as the unprocessed, I prefer it sometimes actually.


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Julianne 

I've bought a fertility spell from Mia Angel but when I had to light the candle
& read to mirror I found myself very emotional & when I get upset or nervous
I giggle, Ive been worried ever since because although I did read the spell I
don't think I said it clearly for giggling.  I now feel as though I've "upset" 
something or ruined the spell   Do you think it will be ok or should I do it
again) although the instructions say it only needs to be done once.
I'm a complete stresshead  

Bevvers


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

bevvers it will be fine, the fact that you were so emotional is the key to the spell working.  The rest is just focus and window dressing really, which is why I keep stressing you must tailor these things to suit yourself.  

If you're really concerned then do away with the mirror (which probably made you self concious) and just light a candle and go over the words of the spell again.


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Julianne

Thank you so much for the advice you made me feel so much better
about everything & I will definitely do the "spell" again without the mirror
& will see how we go

Bevvers


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
sorry I've not updated you - but as you can see from my ticker, I've had my hands full.  My Mia Angel spell worked for me - I just had to put coins in a little bag.... 
and I've added my outcome to the poll .... wishing all you ladies a positive outcome in every sense of the word x


----------



## L5124698 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I also purchased a fertility spell from bay but Milne was from Abby, I received the ring 2 days ago so I can't say if it works or not yet but I'm keeping my fingers crossed and will update in 12 weeks. 

Hope it works for everyone else too 

Laura 
Hoping for a BFP


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi im wanting to buy a fertility spell but unsure of how it works do I have to do the spell if so what will i need to  buy? thanks hope all your spells have worked   x


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Rainbow, we bought a fertility spell from Mia-Angel.  Up until then our surrogate had been testing negative for ovulation, for 5 months, then  within 2 months of buying the spell she was pregnant!    We had a couple of emails with Mia-Angel before we bought  the spell, we didn't feel rushed or pressured into anything.  I fully understand a lot of people could say it would have happened anyway, but I guess we'll never know.  

much love

Marie


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks scottsmrs ive got the page bookmarked to buy a spell when I get paid do you have do you to buy all the things for it.... ill try anything got a big list of vitamins to get too atm im just on folic acid but soon ill be rattling lol xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Those who brought a fertility spell from Mia which one did u buy dont know which one to get xx


----------



## Flutterby14 (Aug 14, 2013)

i brought one over 12 months ago..... still not had my bfp and am now under the hospital for help so in all, no mine didnt happen. im not hughely let down as I know that theyre really for entertainment purposes like the readings are too.


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

No actually they're not, spells are a way of focussing your intent and swinging the chances in your favour.  Think of it as a really intense prayer with props.  You don't need to buy them, I've provided free ones here as I absolutely abhor people cashing in on things like this.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Julianne, I also bought a Zita West relaxation cd, alongside my Mia Angel spell - I don't think either 'altered' the outcome for me, BUT the combination of the two gave me a very positive focus - Reiki also helped me loads - regular sessions with my wonderful friend who is a Reiki Master, as well as my own 'self treatments' as a top up as I hold my level 2 Reki.

Best wishes to everyone
Sheila


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Sheila that's great, just doing things that make you feel fantastic and positive is doing wonderful things for your ability to conceive.  It didn't work this time, but maybe next time it might just be that last little push that's needed to get that embie to snuggle in.  Part of it is the sensation of taking control I think.  We are so helpless and in other peoples hands when we cycle, this is just one way to take back some of the drive and direction for ourselves.  I think these spells work on many levels to be honest, but just entertainment they are not!  Think how many woman are told they are sub-fertile, try IVF and fail and then fall pregnant naturally.  Your state of mind is crucial to how your body responds, and unfortunately the whole IVF journey could have been designed as a 'how not to' guide.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I only listened to the Zita West Cd once, I couldn't abide the annoying American accept which interrupted every time I began to drift off.... but I thought the visualisations were a wonderful effective tool in channelling and focusing your mind on your embie.
As you say, going through treatment you lose all control (along with your dignity (I know the staff were all wonderful and extremely nice and discreet), but the dignity you lose is more from how you perceive yourself mentally, rather than anything physical)) if that makes sense!

I used to put one of my Reiki relaxation cd's on, and do my 'visualisations' in the bath, with my incense burning and being surrounded by warm water - it was soo relaxing....and I made time for 'me' everyday - even just 5 or ten minutes lying down quietly - bliss.

Now my idea of bliss is when hubby is on a nightshift and me and my girl snuggle up in the big bed, I read her a bedtime story and she drifts off to sleep whilst we snuggle - I could lay awake all night just looking at her beautiful little face, gently stroking her hair and listening to her snoring.  

Some people poo-poo anything 'away from the norm' but anything to relax you and give you a positive focus can only be a good thing.

Best wishes to everyone on this horrendous rollercoaster x
Sheila


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a spell off Mia start treatment hopefully in the next few weeks depending on my af and if it comes when we are abroad or not so we will see Juliaanne could u send me the link to the free spells please ....wud it make a different if I do a free one to on top of mias? thanks and gud luck to u all xx


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Our surrogate is ready to start again when her AF shows at the end of Sept.  We contacted Mia after having her help when surrogate caught last time (miscarried 9 weeks)  Mia has offered to recast for us for free, bless her.  I know a lot of people think its rubbish or entertainment purposes but we believe Mia can help.  She didnt just take our money and run, we have had email contact with her throughout, before the spell was cast, after, during early pregnancy, during miscarriage and after, she has been fantastic. We would highly recommend her to anyone!!
Take care
Marie


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Here you go rainbows treasure:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171264.0

Of course you can do the two together, it's about projecting your will and desires to the universe. Try not to do it on a waning moon as that's not the best energy, waxing or full moon is best. The poppet spell is very full on and it's what I came up with for myself pre-tx (which worked too well!). The apple spell is a much simpler and it's a way down the first page I think, might be the best one to start with.


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Juliannesorry I havent got back to you sooner been away...whats a waning moon xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

A waning moon is when it's declining towards a dark moon. A waxing moon is when it's growing towards full moon. Hope that helps  Here's a moon phase calculator to make it easy:

http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Julianne  going do it on top of mia's spell xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Cool, report back afterwards and let me know how it went


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Will do hun does it have to be rose quartz and where do i buy bees wax....got some to clean my table but sure what your on about is different lol xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

It's the same stuff but without softening agents in it. You can buy it in block form on ebay or sometimes if you still have a little hardware shop around (that hasn't been put out of business by Tesco!) then they often have it for people that make their own beeswax polish. As for rose quartz it's a nice to have but not essential, have around whatever says 'fertility and babies' to you, personalise it to make it yours and then you're more likely to feel the energy happen. I found this on ebay, it would be perfect for what you need:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beeswax-Blocks-4-x-25g-Premium-Pure-English-Beeswax-/280620467379?pt=UK_Carfts_Candle_SoapMaking_EH&hash=item41564884b3


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Julianne really appreciate all your help xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

No probs, this is my speciality niche area I guess


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Julianne our december treatment was cancelled so hoping the spell works for our next treatment EC is for the week 17th February so Ill let you know xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

I personally think Feb is the best time for fertility magic, so go for it!


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

.....do u think i should do the spell again as last treatment was cancelled or will it still be working x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Doesn't hurt to do it again.  I tied a white ribbon around my wrist to remind me to focus on bringing in that universal energy.


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Just thought I would add my experience. I bought a fertility reading from a so-called psychic around this time last year. I would never normally buy into this sort of thing but through my desperation I was willing to try anything. I was given a reading and I was told that I would conceive a girl in September 2013 followed by another girl a couple of years later. However I didn't conceive in September and haven't since. I had to give my full name, my husband's full name and our dates of birth to the psychic in order to get the reading. Now I feel like I was conned and have the knowledge that someone out there has our personal details which makes me feel uncomfortable.

I'm not saying that all of these people are con artists but I feel like there are a lot of people out there who are out to make a quick buck off the misfortune of other people. People who have been through a lot and are so desperate they are willing to try anything. Its exploitation. Of course people will think it was down to the spell / the reading predicted it if they get their BFP but for every person who gets a positive there are probably far more that don't and they don't come back on threads like this to report that it didn't work which makes it look like these things work (which is why I have decided to post this).

Sorry I don't mean to put a dampener on things, just want people to be able to make an informed choice x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Polly I agree, which is why I openly share mine and wouldn't dream of selling them.  Weirdly a lot of ladies place more stock in the ones they buy rather than the ones I provide for free!  I'm the real deal, I suspect that rather a lot of the sellers-of-spells are not, but they will promise to do the hard work for you and send you some cheap and nasty crystals along with it so that psychologically you feel you are getting something for your money.  My approach means YOU have to do all the hard work and prep, and that's how a spell work.  There are no short cuts, you can't proxy it to somebody else by buying it.  A lot of people don't like that idea!  

Ed:  Also just to say that if you don't want to take my word for it and you do prefer to buy them, then you NEVER have to give personal information.  There is no reason at all for them to need your dates of birth.  There is no weird, wacky esoteric reason for it, so please walk away from anyone who says they need this.


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Hi Julianne,

Thanks for your reply. I hope my post didn't offend you. I wasn't referring to all psychics. Its just I think there are a lot of people out there who are pretending to be x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

No not at all offended, I agree with you.  I'm a witch not a psychic (although a bit of that is part of the package) and I object to the selling of these things for profit.  There are SO MANY frauds out there it's frightening.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know wether to believe in this type of thing in all honestly there's loads out there that tell you they can help get you pregnant, and I'd most likely buy anything right now to think there is a chance of it happening but hey if it's not happened in nearly 5 years doubt it will now


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Mzmaary from what I've observed over the years it's a case of determination and resources winning the day.  I've watched people I thought would never get pregnant end up with multiples, and that was because they went again and again, learning from each cycle and narrowing down what worked for them.  It really is a numbers game.  I've just had a look at your ticker and you are very young, much too young to be giving up!  I don't know anything about AMH levels, so are yours low?  You may have to look at cycling elsewhere, look at your donor options, but stick at it if you can and find the resources to carry on for as long as is healthy for you to do so (both financially and emotionally).  And there is always adoption.  I know the desire to carry your own child, especially when you're young, but some day somebody might lay a child in your arms that you didn't give birth to, but you know without a shadow of a doubt that this child was meant for you and is absolutely yours and always will be.

A spell can't help you if the basics for a healthy pregnancy aren't in place.  You have to get all your fertility ducks lined up.  What a good spell can do is swing the odds in your favour if everything else is in place.  At the end of the day a spell is like a prayer, it's bending the universe a little in your favour, that's all it is.  All the bells and whistles are to get you in the right mind space to do that and attract that energy.  Anyone who tells you any different is selling you bunk, but they are usually telling you that so they can sell you something that *apparently* only they can do for you.  I'm telling you the opposite, that this is self empowering and you don't need anyone else to do it for you and you can't really do it wrong.  There are times when you can make it easier for yourself, such as doing it on a waxing or full moon rather than waning or dark, but even if you did it at those times it wouldn't be wrong or backfire on you in any way.  A spell is a prayer, a prayer is a prayer no matter when you do it.


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

OK so I've just ordered my fertility spell from Mia Angel. I admit I'm a bit skeptical but also desperate.... Am going for medicated FET TX as soon as AF arrives this month. Will vote on poll when I get my results. Please keep fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what to search for in eBay for Mia Angel I cant seem to find her ID? IT seems most on this thread has bought a spell from her?


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

I couldn't find her on eBay either but found a link to her site:
http://www.mia-angel.co.uk/fertility-pregnancy-spells.html
Good Luck!
Sandy



Scorpy said:


> Can anyone tell me what to search for in eBay for Mia Angel I cant seem to find her ID? IT seems most on this thread has bought a spell from her?
> [/quote/]
> 
> /links


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks! It says on her website she only sells via her website and Etsy


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck, Scorpy


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

We ordered a Mia-Angel fertility spell for our surrogate at the last full moon.  Just need to wait now  
Good luck


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

Ive just come across this section of fertility friends and this part has got my attention. 

Ive been on Mia Angles website and had a quick look at the differnet spells. 

I think i'm going to buy one but not sure which one to get. Im on the fence to be honest on if it will work but there so cheap and i'd give anything a go to get my BFP. 

Just wondered what everyones thoughts were on it all and if it worked for you? 

xx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Ive just got my quartz in the post today and a spell to recite   - I wonder if everyones is the same spell?  
I think it could actually help you feel more positive  .... but when I put it on I burst into tears (its been a bad day today) so now im paranoid ive put all my negative energy in it!   I bought the Full Moon Spell.


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

I will find out on Friday whether its worked or not... Good luck Scorpy. Will keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I will find out Saturday! Lets hope its worked for us both!


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks !!! 



Scorpy said:


> I will find out Saturday! Lets hope its worked for us both!


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like the spell hasnt worked for me. Oh well. Will try again in September!


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Ive had a bumpy ride since my OTD BFP - but my story really is a miracle. I kept Mia's fertility charm with me at all times (I even hid it during the Egg Collection!) throughout all the problems ive kept hope in it and it really is a miracle.


----------



## Choupi15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone used it recently and it worked ? 
or anything i can use for a miracle


----------

